# 110 Film.  Just a thought...



## ClickClickClick (Apr 13, 2012)

Remember 110 film?  What a funny little film...

I had a Ninja Turtles camera when I was young.  Put a little Ninja Turtle face in the bottom corner of every photo. 

Too funny.

I dug it up a few years ago.  Awful pictures, haha... but it was fun!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2012)

110, like 126, brought photography to a larger group that needed simple cameras and cheap.

You should have picked up a Pentax Auto 110. I had one and it was an awesome SLR.


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not hatin' on it.  In fact, I did a major project with it in college because I liked that the spaces between image frames were large with arrows.  The Ninja Turtle camera wasn't my only 110-compatible camera.    but the image quality really was terrible haha


----------



## compur (Apr 17, 2012)

Canon made a nice rangefinder 110 camera -- the 110ED with 5-element f/2 lens. The Kodak Ektramax 110 camera with f/1.9 was nice too.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2012)

110 was fun, but when I was working in the photo lab I absolutely hated it - we had to break open the case to develop the film, what a pain that was!

For the trip down memory lane---I'll go you one better - remember disc film?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think my first camera was a little 110 P&S.  I don't rememeber what model it was or anything...


----------



## STM (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a little Vivitar 110 when I was a kid. It was a lot of fun, but with a fixed aperture and shutter speed and a tiny little flash it was limited to pretty much just snapshots and crappy ones at that 

I still have a Polaroid SX-70 that was my Dad's in the 1970's. All chrome and fake leather. It still works, as far as I can tell, though I have not run film through it in a very long time. I am not sure if I can even find Polaroid packs to even fit it any more.


----------



## compur (Apr 17, 2012)

STM said:


> I still have a Polaroid SX-70 that was my Dad's in the 1970's. All chrome and fake leather. It still works, as far as I can tell, though I have not run film through it in a very long time. I am not sure if I can even find Polaroid packs to even fit it any more.



These people make SX70 film now:
The Impossible Project


----------



## STM (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, I may have to order some! I don't suppose they make those silly flash bars too! LOL


----------



## compur (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope.

But electronic flash units for the SX70 do exist.  
This company sells them:
http://www.flashbulbs.com/sfx70/index.htm


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

A couple of months ago I picked up a mint condition Minolta Autopak 450E, described here Minolta Pocket Autopak 450E - Camerapedia

I payed $1.99 for it. Looks like it works fine. Has a 26mm f/3.5 4-element Rokkor lens and five-position scale focusing, with a built-in sliding close-up lens that moves over the regular lens for close-range shots. Apparently it only has one shutter speed, which is 1/200 second, and shoots at either f/3.5 or f/11. (ie the "cloudy" icon being f/3.5, and the "sun" icon being f/11. Has a built in electronic flash powered by one AA battery. Next time I see some 110 film, I think I'll pick up a cartridge or two.


----------



## compur (Apr 17, 2012)

Minolta also made an underwater 110 camera -- the Weathermatic A.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah--I remember those! I also just remembered Minolta made its own 110 SLR camera!!! Followed by a Mark II model which I have never,ever seen.

Minolta 110 Zoom SLR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


800px-Minolta110ZoomSLR_20090412.jpg


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuji also made some zoom 110 cameras including a macro SLR, the Fujica Pocket Macro Z.

Here is a fuzzy photo of it:


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 18, 2012)

Fisher-Price - Camerapedia

fourth image down was my first. Perfect Shot 110 Camera by Fisher Price.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2012)

A Fisher-Price camera with a "binocular viewfinder"...huh...that is the first time I have ever heard of a binocular viewfinder system! Those folks at Fisher-Price always were ahead of the curve!


----------



## unpopular (Apr 18, 2012)

I found an old Minolta 110 SLR and a thrift store. Those things were super cool, they wanted more for it than I wanted to pay, but they're pretty cool collector's item.

another 16mm-ish format similar to 110 was disk. My grandmother LOVED disk film.


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 18, 2012)

I have that same one!!  I actually found my 110 film at WalMart but that was a few years ago


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, that is WILD looking!  love it


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha that sounds awful!

Somehow I have never seen this disc film people are mentioning


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 18, 2012)

This is a disc camera and film:
Bad Old Days: Kodak Disc 4000 Camera &#8211; Boing Boing Gadgets

They were pretty popular around here during the late 1980's


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow!  I cannot believe i have gone through my whole life not knowing that film existed.  So interesting-thanks!!


----------



## edcculus (May 13, 2012)

I just found a Pentax Auto 110 from my Wife's parents house. They just moved and we were helping go through boxes. Seems like a fun little camera. Its fully auto with no manual adjustments, but it is a true SLR. 

So, can I still get film for this? I'm assuming if I can, its all going to be C41 color, not B&W that I can develop myself.


----------



## compur (May 13, 2012)

Here is one source for 110:
110 Pocket Instamatic film in the Frugal Photographer catalog


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

I still have some film that haven't been processed.. I doubt I can make anything out if I did try?

I used to have a Mickey Mouse 110 camera but not sure who made the camera I just remember it was blue and black.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 14, 2012)

compur said:


> Minolta also made an underwater 110 camera -- the Weathermatic A.



I still own one of those.

I got it for marine biology classes back in the late 80's.


----------



## Nikconshooter (May 14, 2012)

nevermind I found it on ebay it was from Kodak

MICKEY MOUSE 110 CAMERA OUTFIT BLUE WITH FILM | eBay


----------



## baller001 (May 10, 2013)

110 cameras are the best! medium format, baby.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2013)

You must be thinking of 120 ... 110 is like the opposite of medium format.


----------



## webestang64 (May 22, 2013)

edcculus said:


> I just found a Pentax Auto 110 from my Wife's parents house. They just moved and we were helping go through boxes. Seems like a fun little camera. Its fully auto with no manual adjustments, but it is a true SLR.
> 
> So, can I still get film for this? I'm assuming if I can, its all going to be C41 color, not B&W that I can develop myself.
> 
> View attachment 8455



I have one of those.....sweet little camera. It has 3 lens, auto-winder and a flash unit.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread before... 110 film is being manufactured/sold by  Lomography Shop - I got some of the 'Peacock' but haven't used it yet (obviously this is more for fun this summer than anything else).

Someone asked and yes it's available in B&W (called Orca) as well as color, redscale and the aforementioned Peacock. Besides Dwayne's and Blue Moon, The Darkroom in San Francisco processes 110 film. Anyone who's interested might find more on  Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide  .


----------



## bsinmich (May 24, 2013)

I have a Minolta 110 zoom, Pentax 110 with 3 lenses, flash & winder with the famous broken battery cover.  Tape will hold it in place but doesn't help the appearance.  I even have a couple of reels for developing 110 in the Unicolor tank.  My cousin has a Minolta MarkII.  There are still a few rolls of 110 in the freezer and you can develop your own C41 film if you have the proper film reels.  I used the Pentax a lot.  Now I am back to the TLRs & 35mm film.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 8, 2013)

this was my first ever camera. Although it was neon green/yellow but my sister had the pink one.


----------

